# Where are automatic updates stored?



## netcracker (May 16, 2005)

Where are the Automatic updates that windows downloads are stored....I reinstall windows quite frequently and it is a pain to update again.


----------



## saROMan (May 16, 2005)

dude all the updates are stored in C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate folder ...its hidden ..so u will have to uncheck show hidden/system files


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate

make it unhide


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate

make it unhide by going to windows explorer
click tools
click folder options
click on view tab 
now find the hidden option there


----------



## saROMan (May 16, 2005)

dude u cud have just edited ur previous post insted of making a new post ...


----------



## netcracker (May 16, 2005)

I Unhid and I have the Folder but it is empty.My computer is uptodate and I installed all the updates.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 16, 2005)

in windows XP SP2 its in root:\windows\SoftwareDistribution copy the whole donwload folder of that directory.... & back it up...


----------



## stalin (May 17, 2005)

The SoftwareDistribution/downloads folder doesn't contain a full set of your XP updates. It's used as a temporary holding store for updates you have yet to install or which failed to install correctly. For instance, the massive Service Pack 2 update, which can take a very long time to download, gets stored in this folder. The contents of this folder are normally deleted after a successful update, but sometimes files are left lingering. You can delete the contents of the folder (leave the folder itself intact) once an update has completed.

If you'd like to save XP updates for later reuse, try the Windows Update Catalog. Unlike Windows Update, which installs patches on the fly and then deletes the installation files, the Catalog lets you download updates and store them. Not only can you use it to grab all the XP updates, you can also obtain updates for other operating systems, including Windows 98 and Windows Millennium.

To use the Catalog:

Create a download folder on your system to store your XP Patches. 
Click the Find Updates For Microsoft Windows Operating Systems link. 
Select your operating system from the list and click Search. Note that for Windows XP, in order to get all available updates you should select Windows XP SP2 (Service Pack 2), rather than Windows XP Home SP2 or Windows XP Professional SP2. 
Click Critical Updates And Service Packs. 
Click the Add button for each of the updates you'd like to install. 
Click Go To Download Basket. 
Click Browse and select a the download folder you created in step 1. 
Click Download Now.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 17, 2005)

Hi! since one of you is talking of root:\Program Files and another of root:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution , I wan t a clear cut answer tomy questions, Plz help..
 Which is the exact folder (post-SP2) ?
 How do I back up it? Can I copy the folder to a secondary hard drive, reinstall WINDOWS, then SP2 and then those updates?
 Further, how do I install those updates, after reinstalling my PC?


----------



## netcracker (May 17, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> The SoftwareDistribution/downloads folder doesn't contain a full set of your XP updates. It's used as a temporary holding store for updates you have yet to install or which failed to install correctly. For instance, the massive Service Pack 2 update, which can take a very long time to download, gets stored in this folder. The contents of this folder are normally deleted after a successful update, but sometimes files are left lingering. You can delete the contents of the folder (leave the folder itself intact) once an update has completed.



Does That Mean That without using Windows Catalouge The Updates Are Deleted Is tat the only way


----------



## anubhav_har (May 17, 2005)

Thanx man


----------



## amitsaudy (May 17, 2005)

The Progfiles\updates directory must be a temporary location from where the updates are installed in various system directories like windows,system,system32 etc.
I dont think backing up the updates folder will do any good.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 17, 2005)

> Does That Mean That without using Windows Catalouge The Updates Are Deleted Confused:Is tat the only way
> Question Confused



nup.... unless u hit the diskcline up button... but as stalin suggested it doesnt contain all the updates rather few of them (which i coulnd able to answer....)...


----------



## bharat_r (May 17, 2005)

simple answer:

Use Autopacher XP which comes with digit CD/DVD.

Also hope digit provides them every month.


----------

